# Orijen concern(please read)!!.



## golden&hovawart

Orijen Concern 

Not a recall,just a heads up!.

Cross-posting from another forum!.
Please read and check yr bags before feeding:
This comes from GRF and quoted from Cash!.

Hi Guys,

To all you Orijen feeders. Today a customer came in the shop to bring back a bag of Orijen this formula was the Senior. She has claimed there were large shards of bone chips in the food. So I said well bring the bag in so I could have a look, thinking like really lady? Sure enough there were litterally hundreds of loose bone shards and slivers they are very very sharp. They almost look like maggots. So I went and opened almost every bag of Orijen we have in the shop right now sure enough in the Puppy, LB Puppy, Adult and Senior there were many bone shards and slivers stuck in the kibble and loose in the bag. Some bags from diffrent lot numbers as well. Ironically, there were none in OUR batches of 6 fish but that does not mean they are not there. So if you are feeding Orijen please carefully inspect the pieces of kibble looking for whitish bones pieces. Agian, they are very sharp. I will try to attatch a photo later. We are in Alberta and the plant is about half hour from my place. I have been trying to speak with them all day - they will not return any messages. I am very disappointed to say the least we have completely removed it from a our shelves. I will try and get a few photos later on.

Another cross-post with answer from company!:
[Here is my original correspondence to Orijen from yesterday...
quote from Monomer/] 

It has recently been reported that your Orijen dog food contains many sharp bone shard fragments that might be harmful if swallowed by a dog. Could you please comment on this? Currently there is a thread on the Golden Retriver Forum (here) where the problem has been brought up by one of your distributors. I feel it would be appropriate for a company representative to respond rationally to the questions being raised. An immediate response would help to relieve people's fears, as postings from this thread are now being cross-posted onto other forums and boards by concerned consumers and dog owners.



Thank You for your time and I do hope someone responds soon.




And this is the response I got today from them...

You are exactly correct that this issue needs addressing. It is true that there was a limited amount of ORIJEN made with some fresh salmon that accidentally had some fragments of salmon bone in it. The supplier of the fresh salmon experienced some mechanical difficulties with their process, which lead to some large salmon bones being passed into the fish mince. I stopped an entire shipment of this product (several thousand kilograms) and put aside what I thought was all of the product that been infiltrated with the bones. It seems some got through, albeit not a large amount. The problem was immediately pointed out to the supplier and the problem was fixed right after. I can personally assure you that we have not received any salmon with bones like this since then, as I inspect every shipment of incoming salmon. In addition to this, the supplier has refined their process, going as far as using smears of the fish mince on glass to try and detect any bone fragments.

However, I'd like to comment on the fear that these pieces could harm a dog. In looking back at samples I have seen, it is my educated opinion that these pieces, the vast majority of which are less than 0.25", would not cause any harm to a canine. How do I qualify such a resonse, you may ask? I qualify this statement based on what I know to be correct about canine feeding habits. Pet foods are a very refined foodstuff for a dog - the dog (and other carnivores) is designed to consume and digest materials that most other animals could not. I say this both from the standpoint of a nutritionist and as a farmboy who has seen the unsavory side of what dogs actually enjoy eating. This ranges from dead chickens to mice in the field, all the while with a full bowl of good food at the ready. Let us consider what a coyote or wolf eats in the wild. With their massive jaws, a wolf is fully capable of shattering a moose's leg bones, the fragments of which would be well in excess of the fish bone dimensions we are concerned with here. Once the bones are in the stomach, where the pH is extremely acidic, between 1 and 2, the lifespan of the bones is about 1 hour before they are completely dissolved.

Please understand my intention is not to take blame away from me or anyone else here. I made the decision and it was the wrong one, based on what the consumer expects of a world class pet food. And a world class pet food must not contain these sorts of adulterations, harmless or not. Let me reassure you that this temporary breach of quality will not be seen again, as this has been an excellent, if not painful, learning experience. Please accept our apologies for any concern this has caused you.


Regards,


Charlie Kaufmann
Champion Petfoods Ltd.





Make of it what you will but that is their full response


----------



## borzoimom

he says " Please accept our apologies for any concern this has caused you."
EXCUSE ME??? What an ( shoves towel in mouth quickly..)


----------



## Laurelin

I heard about that and didn't see the response.

Hm....


----------



## sn0fl8k3

I saw this posted http://www.championpetfoods.com/charlie_letter.pdf on their main page its a PDF file about salmon bones in some lots of food. And they are listed. So if you have any of those lots you can call, there's a number or email.


BTW we just got the 6 fresh fish for Mochi, she LOVED it. She has never been intrested in kibble. But she was in love with this food. And i'm totally happy with it!


----------



## Alfred

Hi sn0fl8k3, 

I'm sorry but even if your dogs likes the Orijen you can find something much better. I love McDonald and so is that a good thing for me? NO!!! 

So with all these quality control issues going on with ORIJEN or CHAMPION, why do you defend them??? Do you work with this company ???

Probabibly so!!!! 

So if your dog get's sick or bad health later, dont blame ORIJEN!! Blame your self. If you dont like your dog bring im to the spca right now.


----------



## tufa44

I am so sick of the Orijen line of foods and this Charlie Kaufmann character. He continuously refers to dogs as carnivores when they are clearly omnivores. Their website says that dogs need a "largely carnivorous" diet. What?! You're either a carnivore or not. You can't be "largely carnivorous". This man has no credibility and I believe the diets are downright dangerous. He seems to have a very cavalier attitude to the concept of pet nutrition. As for using wolves and coyotes as the standard for our own pets I'm sorry, but I want my dog to live longer than 6 or 7 years, which is how long the average wolf lives. Give your head a shake, Chuck!


----------



## MyRescueCrew

Looks like Alfred is a troll.

Anyways, I don't feed Orijen, but still sounds like scary stuff! Safe or not, I'd be uncomfortable having my dog eating cooked bone shards.


----------



## wyx

tufa44 said:


> I am so sick of the Orijen line of foods and this Charlie Kaufmann character. He continuously refers to dogs as carnivores when they are clearly omnivores. Their website says that dogs need a "largely carnivorous" diet. What?! You're either a carnivore or not. You can't be "largely carnivorous". This man has no credibility and I believe the diets are downright dangerous. He seems to have a very cavalier attitude to the concept of pet nutrition. As for using wolves and coyotes as the standard for our own pets I'm sorry, but I want my dog to live longer than 6 or 7 years, which is how long the average wolf lives. Give your head a shake, Chuck!


This is my first post so jumping right in - first, dogs ARE wolves, genetically, and they have identical nutritional needs, adjusted for size and level of activity. The reason wolves only live 5-9 years in the wild is because they are shot, poisoned, trapped, starved, injured in hunting, hit by motor vehicles, unprotected against parasites, are given no shelter and receive no veterinary care. How long would the typical grain-fattened pet last under such conditions? In captivity, wolves tend to have longer lives than domestic dog breeds of similar size.

Canines are largely carnivorous in the sense that a carnivorous diet is optimal for them. If forced to, they can survive on a diet heavy in plant based nutrients (with a lot of processing to make them more bio-available, since raw plants are indigestible for dogs), but they evolved to thrive on meat/bone/organs.


----------



## My Mutt

I would rather have bones in my dog food that I can see than melamine that I can't see.

No matter how well your quality control system works things happen. I thought Charlie's response was appropriate and at least he did respond.


----------



## echo8287

I like Orijen food when I dine on it and my dogs do too. I use those little bones to pick my teeth after the fact. If a 1/4" fish bone were extremely dangerous every dog I've had in the past 25 years would have died prematurely. I live next to a lake and all sorts of birds are constantly taking the fish they catch up on the bank and eating and leaving pieces of them. Every dog I have ever had gets the dead fish bones and carries them around chomping on them. I am constantly taking them away from them cause they usually stink. Seems like a reasonable response to the inquiry. I have a bag of the fish formula right now and it has no bones. David


----------



## RawFedDogs

tufa44 said:


> He continuously refers to dogs as carnivores when they are clearly omnivores.


LOL, exactly what is it about the physical makeup of a dog that indicates to you that he is an omnivore? I know of none. I can give you at least 7 physical charateristics that PROVE a dog is a carnivore and cannot possibly be an omnivore.



> You're either a carnivore or not. You can't be "largely carnivorous".


I agree and if you can't give me reasons that a dog is an omnivore, you have no credibility.



> I believe the diets are downright dangerous. He seems to have a very cavalier attitude to the concept of pet nutrition.


Canine diets are not rocket science. BTW: I feed my dogs salmon with bones at least once a week. Have been for 6 years with no problems.



> As for using wolves and coyotes as the standard for our own pets I'm sorry, but I want my dog to live longer than 6 or 7 years, which is how long the average wolf lives.


If your dog's food could kick him in the head or gore him and kill him ... if your dog got shot at regularly ... if your dog's habitat and food source was continuously getting smaller ... if your dog never got vet care everytime he coughed ... if your dog was regularly exposed to animals that would gladly kill him ... If your dog had to find, run down and kill his food, I doubt he would last a week.

I can't wait to see your attempt at proving a dog is an omnivore.


----------



## LosOjos

I had 3 bags of the Orijen food that contained fish bones up to 1" in length cooked into the kibble. This posed a particular danger to my 7lb MinPin. These were supposedly from a lot number after they had corrected the problem, and neither Champion Pet foods, nor heartypet.com (where I ordered the food from) offered to do anything to correct the issue. So, I decided to just pick the large pieces out by hand before each meal, but continue feed it to my dogs until I finished the 3 bags, since I had spent so much money on them. That was until I started finding bits of sharp blue plastic over 1" in length in the food. I will never feed anything from Champion Pet Foods to my dogs again and will make sure I let everyone that believes their hype know about my experience with them.


----------



## Lil Red Express

Why is it so many times ,a user joins and with the first post is to bash something . Companies do have issues and such but I can tell you I have been using Orijen for a long time as well as many friends of mine , I have never heard of or seen any bones in any bags we have ever used , Orijen or Acana. Its a very good quality food .


----------



## myminpins

We get Orijen as well and have never had a problem with the food containing anything other than what it is supposed to.


----------



## odp1979

I switched from Orijen to Evo. I was concerned about Canadian processing, and I want to support American companies. I also had a bag of Orijen, which I thought were maggots, but just bone framnents. I sent them a sample with my proof of purchase, they said they would mail me a refund check. I'm sticking with Natura.


----------



## ambercober

odp1979 said:


> I was concerned about Canadian processing, and I want to support American companies.


Funny enough I'm concerned with American processing and want to support Canadian companies *wink*. 
I'm however happy to read this post. I empty my dog's kibble into a storage container, I like the seal versus an open bag, so I get to see all of his food just in case. If I do come across anything like this I'd be returning the food to the shop, just in case.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi

I sympathize with anyone who has experienced bone fragments in their dog's food. However, I have been using Orijen Senior since November for my 3 dogs (with a couple of small bags of 6-fish thrown in) that I have ordered from Petfood Direct and I have had seen nothing in the food that doesn't belong there. The dogs love it and are doing great on it. If I ever find something wrong with it, I will address it at that time and change. Thanks for giving us the heads up, though. I'm not defending Champion, but I do know that every company out there could experience situations like this at some point (if they haven't already - take Wellness, for instance). Just be diligent in what you buy and feed your dog and family and you'll be okay. I do kinda agree with a previous poster....if something "has" to go wrong with my dog's food, at least you can "see" bone pieces, unlike Melamine...hmm....


----------



## LosOjos

I'm not bashing Champion Pet Foods out of spite. There are so many pet companies out there that take advantage of our ignorance of the industry, I'm just trying warn others about my experiences. We have to take these people at their word that the ingredients they use are sourced from where ever they say, and that those ingredients and only those ingredients go into the food. We have no way of knowing otherwise (baring expensive testing). So, when a company does one dishonest thing to save a few dollars, what else is it doing to save a few more?

I know that pretty much any dog food that has fish as an ingredient is going to contain bone fragments. So, it was not the presence of the bone that alarmed me, but the size of the fragments.

What turned me off to the company completely was the fact that, once they found out the lot number of my bags, they acted like I was mistaken about what I was seeing, either that it was not bone, or that I was exaggerating the size (despite the digital photos I emailed with objects for size reference), or, once, they told me that the long pieces should be safe for my dogs to consume.

This was all before I had discovered the plastic, which I never brought to their attention.

If Champion Pet Foods had simply addressed the issue, rather than search for a reason not to, I would have thought even better of them, not worse. So, their shady business practices (at the time, I was only one of many that was being treated like this, but most others were taken care of by their retailer) made me question the validity of everything they claim about themselves.


----------



## Lil Red Express

Not sure if you mentioned it . When did this happen ? You said you sent them photos . Do you still have them , I don't really doubt what your saying but would like to see those photos , just to settle my curiosity . Companies do run into production problems ( not just dog food companies ) but if they want to continue to sell their product and have consumer confidence a good company will make sure that never happens again or no one buys their food and whats the point in owning a pet food company if no one buys your product , right ? How far up the ladder did you take your complaint ? Sometimes with a lot of persistence you have to go right to the top and not settle for the first person you get on the phone . As I have said already , I know friends who have used it for a long time , as well as Acana products and have yet to hear one complaint from anyone . My pup came to me raised to that point on sub standard food and since on Orijen ,his whole energy level , alertness , playfulness and especially his coat has improved 100% . So I'm a big believer that there is something very good in Orijen food . And I AM ONE PICKY DUDE !!! You should a seen the staff at Petsmart , I spent more than an hour in there and read every damn dog food label in the store and walked out UNsatisfied ! They thought I was crazy  
Went to a smaller mom and pop store and found Orijen  

LRE


----------



## Spicy1_VV

I'm not really not sure what the big deal is. He gave a nice 3 paragraph reply. Now I don't feed Orijen nor deal with that food so I realize I'm not a customer myself. I also know that people don't expect to see the bone fragments so it is a problem in that sense. Yet it isn't a big concern that it will hurt the dog. I don't know if anyone else has even eaten canned Salmon but I sure have and there were certainly bones. I ate them, the fish is already cooked then I cook it again adding seasons and stuff. Sometimes I get a poke here and there by the bones but mostly I swallow them and sometimes chew and swallow them. I'm still alive. Considering a dogs digestive system will also have no problem handling these small bones I wouldn't be freaking out. I would just feed it to them. Of course I would want to see the problem corrected, since as he said you don't expect to see such things. I certainly would bring plastic to their attention for the person who found that. What is it doing there at all, it isn't a food item nor an organic material at all.


----------



## K8IE

Cooper is on his second bag of Orijen and I have never seen any bone pieces thus far. He does well on the food and I trust the ingredients so he will stay on it for now. I will definitely be on the lookout for bone pieces though..


----------



## odp1979

I trust Orijen over almost all dog food brands. I'm sure it was just one isolated incident. Orijen has the best ingredients for a dry kibble. I give my dog Orijen Puppy, I just recently bought a dog food storage bin so I can inspect the kibble better, my recent bag was clear.


----------



## Azu

After extensive research I decided to feed our new puppy Orijen (as opposed to Wellness which we had fed our older husky) and I am more than happy with the positive impact it has had on Tazz. He is on his 20th bag of Puppy food and I have found no irregularities in any of them! The food is always extremely fresh and keeps Tazz looking and feeling great!

I think the response from Champion foods concerning the Orijen problem was more than adequate....


----------



## 2greys

New here but I just have to comment on this thread. 

I love Orijen dog foods! 

I've fed Orijen since about a year before the Melamine thing. I fed it to my mutt who was supposed to be on a prescription diet because she had a BB pellet in her liver. She did _much_ better on Orijen and lived long after the prescription _and_ onset of diabetes. 

I feed it to my greyhounds. I found other dog foods (lEagle Pack Holistic, Royal Canin, etc) did not agree with them. I will be transitioning my new girl to Orijen. It has proven greyt for my girls and cheaper, not because of the price because it is a bit pricey per bag, but because they eat (and poop) less. I am coming up on my free bag as well, which averaged over the other 10 certainly reduces the price. I have never found anything untoward in the food and always pour the bag into a bin for storage.

At a Home and Garden show I talked to a dogfood salesman about buying some canned tripe. He asked me what I was feeding, and when I said Orijen he told me there was no point in trying to sell me his food as I already used a better quality dog food -- and what he was selling was certainly not Ol' Roy! This has happened to me more than once; as soon as I tell people I feed Orijen, they stop selling and comment on the high quality of Orijen. That says a LOT right there!

I have had shop owners tell me it is becoming a top selling dog food to people with multiple dogs, and that says a lot considering the cost! I have never found it at big pet stores like PetSmart (they give you a blank look if you ask if they have it!); only "mom and pop" places where owners talk to customers and hear about how good or not a product is. 

The same poultry processor where I buy chicken parts and turkey necks for my dogs supplies Champion. I let them know if I want a box of whatever ahead of time, in case they are temporarily depleted after sending a shipment to Alberta. I used to purchase right at the plant, and the place is spotless, the parts I bought are clean, human grade meat. I've made soup from it with no qualms whatsoever. When they say their ingredients are local, they mean it -- well, not _real_ local (not Vegerville AB to Morinville AB necessarily, but Abbotsford BC to Morinville AB) but not China to Alberta!

That said, Acana has not been a good choice for my dogs. A little cheaper, just as well liked, but they ate more, pooped more, and had the runs more! My sister, however, feeds her husky, poodle and JR Acana and they do just fine.

I have faith Champion foods and would feed their foods anytime if the particular food suits the particular dog. If you are looking for a dogfood, I would certainly recommend checking this one out!


----------



## FEDACE

What is the best kind of Orijen food ? if my dog has been eating Purina Proplan Puppy Lamb and Rice for last 3 years ? I noticed that they don't have Lamb based food....


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Yeah, there was a problem like that a while back as well with the fish formula of Orijen. Apparently according to the company, one batch of the salmon meal wasn't processed properly and ended up containing pieces of fish bone.

Even now, when I feed Orijen, I sometimes see tiny pieces of fish bone but according to the company the pieces in the food are not big enough to harm dogs. The ones I've seen are around 0.3-0.5 cm in length. They aren't really sharp either so I'm not concerned.



FEDACE said:


> What is the best kind of Orijen food ? if my dog has been eating Purina Proplan Puppy Lamb and Rice for last 3 years ? I noticed that they don't have Lamb based food....


their lamb based food is the red meat formula called Regional Red. It has some other meat sources like boar but primarily there is a lot of lamb.



tufa44 said:


> I am so sick of the Orijen line of foods and this Charlie Kaufmann character. He continuously refers to dogs as carnivores when they are clearly omnivores. Their website says that dogs need a "largely carnivorous" diet. What?! You're either a carnivore or not. You can't be "largely carnivorous". This man has no credibility and I believe the diets are downright dangerous. He seems to have a very cavalier attitude to the concept of pet nutrition. As for using wolves and coyotes as the standard for our own pets I'm sorry, but I want my dog to live longer than 6 or 7 years, which is how long the average wolf lives. Give your head a shake, Chuck!


Orijen is not that different from the other brands of high protein foods out there like EVO and Horizon Legacy, etc. They are all high protein, grainless and high in fat. Do you believe all these diets are dangerous for dogs? Also, what do you feed your dogs?



Alfred said:


> Hi sn0fl8k3,
> 
> I'm sorry but even if your dogs likes the Orijen you can find something much better. I love McDonald and so is that a good thing for me? NO!!!
> 
> So with all these quality control issues going on with ORIJEN or CHAMPION, why do you defend them??? Do you work with this company ???


Because most of the other companies out there are far worse. For example, most companies had major recall issues with many pet deaths from the melamine contamination which CHampion was unaffected. Some brands have consumers reporting mold in their food. Others have multiple reports of dogs becoming lethargic and throwing up (I think it was either Iams or Purina, I can't remember) with food bought around the same time. A bad batch I guess.

Believe it or not, I believe Orijen is still one of the better companies out there where they don't have horrible meat sources from China with contaminations or add cyanuric acid to their food or something like that.

Since my dogs have never had any problems on Orijen (3 dogs), they look great, poop little, shed little, I WILL defend the food.


----------



## FEDACE

^^I was told by this one supplier that Regional Red is bad food cause it has Pig in it. and they don't carry it for that reason. any other options ? thanks.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

FEDACE said:


> ^^I was told by this one supplier that Regional Red is bad food cause it has Pig in it. and they don't carry it for that reason. any other options ? thanks.


You're right it does have pork but I've heard of a few people feed it without any problems. Both our Cavalier and Chi eat pork from time to time and they have no problems with it. Some dogs do have pork intolerance though and will have diarrhea but personally I think you have to test it yourself.

I haven't tried with Nia yet and that will probably be my next flavor to try since I'm nearing the end of my 6 Fish bag. Or possibly you could try EVO's red meat formula which I might try as well. I haven't decided whether to buy EVO or Orijen for my next red meat bag yet.


----------



## FEDACE

Michiyo-Fir said:


> You're right it does have pork but I've heard of a few people feed it without any problems. Both our Cavalier and Chi eat pork from time to time and they have no problems with it. Some dogs do have pork intolerance though and will have diarrhea but personally I think you have to test it yourself.
> 
> I haven't tried with Nia yet and that will probably be my next flavor to try since I'm nearing the end of my 6 Fish bag. Or possibly you could try EVO's red meat formula which I might try as well. I haven't decided whether to buy EVO or Orijen for my next red meat bag yet.


Ivo gave my dog diarrhea. switching all those dog foods not good ? you seem to change food alot ?


----------



## Kina_A

I'm going to contact Clover Leaf! I opened up a can of Salmon and it was full of bones!

Seriously, I've eaten a few salmon bones and I've fed them two my cats and Sadie. They haven't died! Last time I checked I didn't die either.

If this story is true, it sounds a lot like the Wellness story a while back about the claim that Wellness foods had a bunch of bones in their food.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

FEDACE said:


> Ivo gave my dog diarrhea. switching all those dog foods not good ? you seem to change food alot ?


Oh I rotate between foods to keep my dog on different proteins at different times. I don't want to develop allergies from eating the same protein over and over again. The reason why lots of dogs have chicken allergies is because they are constantly exposed to chicken for years and years. I rotate between chicken, fish, red meat, and one other protein like turkey or rabbit if I can find it. I switch with every bag and I only buy small bags usually from 5-6 lbs.


----------



## 2greys

FEDACE said:


> What is the best kind of Orijen food ? if my dog has been eating Purina Proplan Puppy Lamb and Rice for last 3 years ? I noticed that they don't have Lamb based food....


All the choices I have in Orijen are Orijen Puppy, Adult, Senior, and Fish. I feed my dogs Adult and often break it up with a bag of Purina if I don't get to the store on time or am away from an Orijen dealer.


----------



## tefobuch

Thank you so much for sharing this info.

I like to keep open minded because quite frankly, &@! happens, as they say. Not only with dog food but with human food. Even if we're feeding our dogs homemade, how can we ever be sure of anything?
This is the first negative story I've personally ever heard about Orijen, so I'm inclined to give them the benefit of the doubt. If there are other negatives, though, I'd really like to hear 'em!

Yea, even though his letter was rather self-righteous and on the pompous side (IMHO), he did respond quickly and *ACT* very quickly.

This dog food ratings site
http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/ gives options for those of you who are still concerned.




> I had 3 bags of the Orijen food that contained fish bones up to 1" in length cooked into the kibble. This posed a particular danger to my 7lb MinPin. These were supposedly from a lot number after they had corrected the problem, and neither Champion Pet foods, nor heartypet.com (where I ordered the food from) offered to do anything to correct the issue. So, I decided to just pick the large pieces out by hand before each meal, but continue feed it to my dogs until I finished the 3 bags, since I had spent so much money on them. That was until I started finding bits of sharp blue plastic over 1" in length in the food. I will never feed anything from Champion Pet Foods to my dogs again and will make sure I let everyone that believes their hype know about my experience with them.


LosOjos, are you able to post these pics. I would REALLY like to see them! Sharp blue plastic??? I don't know how I could be so open minded about that, quite frankly


----------



## cshellenberger

FEDACE said:


> Ivo gave my dog diarrhea. switching all those dog foods not good ? you seem to change food alot ?


 
YOU may have been feeding too much, overfeeding a high protien food WILL cause diarrhea.


----------



## bully

tefobuch said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this info.
> 
> I like to keep open minded because quite frankly, &@! happens, as they say. Not only with dog food but with human food. Even if we're feeding our dogs homemade, how can we ever be sure of anything?
> This is the first negative story I've personally ever heard about Orijen, so I'm inclined to give them the benefit of the doubt. If there are other negatives, though, I'd really like to hear 'em!
> 
> Yea, even though his letter was rather self-righteous and on the pompous side (IMHO), he did respond quickly and *ACT* very quickly.
> 
> This dog food ratings site
> http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/ gives options for those of you who are still concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> LosOjos, are you able to post these pics. I would REALLY like to see them! Sharp blue plastic??? I don't know how I could be so open minded about that, quite frankly


Some people think this is bad???

Wow this is great and it proves that they put REAL food in their food.


----------



## Purley

Interesting discussion. My son feeds his Goldendoodle puppy Orijen. Our vet sells it and recommends it and they also do homeopathy and sell raw food. So its not like they don't care about "alternative" ideas.

I was interested to see that if you feed a high protein food - like Orijen - your dog can get diarrhea. His puppy did have diarrhea and he fed it boiled rice and extra lean ground beef and now he is fine again. But I think its worth bearing in mind and asking the vet about. Could be the Orijen perhaps.

I like to use Canadian products - because I live in Canada. I can understand anyone wanting to use products from their home country. I researched various sites and they all said Orijen was one of the best.


----------



## bully

Purley said:


> Interesting discussion. My son feeds his Goldendoodle puppy Orijen. Our vet sells it and recommends it and they also do homeopathy and sell raw food. So its not like they don't care about "alternative" ideas.
> 
> I was interested to see that if you feed a high protein food - like Orijen - your dog can get diarrhea. His puppy did have diarrhea and he fed it boiled rice and extra lean ground beef and now he is fine again. But I think its worth bearing in mind and asking the vet about. Could be the Orijen perhaps.
> 
> I like to use Canadian products - because I live in Canada. I can understand anyone wanting to use products from their home country. I researched various sites and they all said Orijen was one of the best.


The "diarrhea" is from over feeding or from switching food. I will bet that a dog fed appropriate amounts on this food will have no problems.


----------



## cshellenberger

bully said:


> The "diarrhea" is from over feeding or from switching food. I will bet that a dog fed appropriate amounts on this food will have no problems.


I've fed high protien, NONE of my dogs had problems, the secret is cutting the food back by about 1/4-1/3 depending on the dog. I know raw will do the same thing if you don't feed enough bone or if you over feed. It's the dogs way of taking care of unwanted calories.


----------



## littlejohnsmom

I have fed Orijen for a long time to my dogs and had great success with it. I, too, use a bin to store my dog food, so I see it when I pour it in the bin and again when I scoop it out. I have never seen anything untoward in the food. I am very happy with Orijen.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

I still feed Orijen because my dogs do the best on it. I believe in the company to prevent any future trouble like the ones mentioned at least as much as any dog food company, probably even more than a lot of companies like Iams, Eukanuba, etc.

I've never ever seen sharp blue plastic in the food and I ALWAYS inspect food before I feed. I have seen a bit of small fish bones but they're very very tiny and were not sharp. Since Nia can eat raw fish bones and raw chicken those tiny fish bones probably between 2-5 mm in length do not pose a problem for us.

Either way, I'm completely satisfied with Orijen, no complaints so I will continue to feed it.


----------

